
Solitude Is the School of Genius - bootload
https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-imprinted-brain/201704/solitude-is-the-school-genius
======
Bitnotri
Does anyone have any relevant research on whether this might be true or not? I
have this vague notion in my head that you need to gather enough clues through
the socialization and then focus relentlessly to produce something of value
and was wondering whether I might get more insight and information regarding
this hypothesis.

~~~
bootload
_" I have this vague notion in my head that you need to gather enough clues
through the socialisation and then focus relentlessly to produce something of
value"_

One example, Darwin. The time delay publishing "On the Origin Of The Species",
20 years was broken by a letter from Alfred Russel Wallace who came to similar
conclusions. This spurred Darwin to publish his findings. [0]

[0] _" Charles Darwin: Evolution and the story of our species"_
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/timelines/zq8gcdm](http://www.bbc.co.uk/timelines/zq8gcdm)

